# Help please!!!



## deborah1965 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello, my husband and I adopted our first child privately from an orphanage in Africa.




My husband and I want to adopt another child now who would be an older child but st. Anthony doesn't give out older children. Can someone tell us where we can go for older child adoption??

Deborah


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Debs, 
Do you live in this country? How old is your first child and how old (approx) would be the child you would hope to adopt? Sorry for the questions but they may help answer your question better.
Viva


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,
Im confused by your post do you mean you want to adopt a child that is older than your adopted child? or do you mean you want to adopt a child that is older than what your first child was when you adopted him? as far as i am aware the 2nd adopted child has to be 2years younger than your first child but someone correct me if I am wrong, if you live in this country it might be worthwhile contacting your local authority for some info.

good luck!

Dawny x


----------

